# Anybody been here?



## PhotonGuy (Aug 21, 2014)

Anybody been here? It looks quite good.

NINJA NEW YORK Restaurant, Finest Japanese Cuisine


----------



## Dirty Dog (Aug 21, 2014)

I don't know anything about the quality of the food, but the very idea strikes me as being more than a little idiotic.


----------



## donald1 (Aug 21, 2014)

Darn,  for a second there i had my hopes up but I'm going to go with dirty dog he knows what he's talking about 

I guess if the food is good it might be okay for that but I don't think I would take that chance...


----------



## PhotonGuy (Sep 1, 2014)

I was just there. The food is good. You might want to check it out, just be sure to afford it as just about everything in NYC is expensive.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Sep 1, 2014)

Was your waiter invisible? Did you cut your food with a ninja-to? If you complain about the food, do they kill you?


----------



## PhotonGuy (Sep 4, 2014)

Why don't you go there and find out for yourself?


----------



## Dirty Dog (Sep 4, 2014)

Um... because (as I said before) it's an idiotic premise.


----------



## Carol (Sep 4, 2014)

Dang, why wasn't that there when I was making regular trips to the telco hotel at 60 Hudson?  

Doesn't seem terrible to me.  Interesting that its a Japanese owner that seems excited about adding culture to the NYC restaurant market.   I'd definitely check it out if I was in NYC and dining on an expense report, but likely wouldn't on my own dollar.  I love sushi, I just don't like fighting urban crowds to pay more for it.


----------



## Blindside (Sep 4, 2014)

Carol said:


> Dang, why wasn't that there when I was making regular trips to the telco hotel at 60 Hudson?
> 
> Doesn't seem terrible to me.  Interesting that its a Japanese owner that seems excited about adding culture to the NYC restaurant market.   I'd definitely check it out if I was in NYC and dining on an expense report, but likely wouldn't on my own dollar.  I love sushi, I just don't like fighting urban crowds to pay more for it.



I am sure the sushi is fine, but I don't think a "ninja village" is actually Japanese culture, it is a gimmick.


----------



## Transk53 (Sep 4, 2014)

Hopefully one day I will get to see New York, but for the iconic foreigner type mind set. You know like NYPD Blue, the Yankees for sure, etc. Tell you what, I will go there and graffiti the walls with "PhotonGuy sent me here, he told me I would find the Broadsword wielded by King Arthur, because he was actually Japanese. Yeah I am taking the piss, you do often enough


----------



## Tames D (Sep 4, 2014)

I wouldn't mind checking it out. As far as it being a gimmick, the same thing could be said for 'Medieval Times'. But it's still interesting to visit. We don't have to take everything so seriously.


----------



## Transk53 (Sep 4, 2014)

Tames D said:


> I wouldn't mind checking it out. As far as it being a gimmick, the same thing could be said for 'Medieval Times'. But it's still interesting to visit. We don't have to take everything so seriously.



Perhaps not, but can you take Photon Guy seriously, he is trying to mask his intentions with serious sounding subjest matter. Put it this way, as an ex Mod, as far as I am concerned, I just can't take him seriously. Just my own feeling.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Sep 4, 2014)

Tames D said:


> I wouldn't mind checking it out. As far as it being a gimmick, the same thing could be said for 'Medieval Times'. But it's still interesting to visit. We don't have to take everything so seriously.



I really enjoy medieval history. I don't go to Medieval Times either.


----------



## Tames D (Sep 4, 2014)

Transk53 said:


> Perhaps not, but can you take Photon Guy seriously, he is trying to mask his intentions with serious sounding subjest matter. Put it this way, as an ex Mod, as far as I am concerned, I just can't take him seriously. Just my own feeling.



My feeling is... if that is how youi feel, stay out of his threads and don't respond to his posts. Better yet, don't read his stuff. Problem solved.


----------



## elder999 (Sep 4, 2014)

Looks like fun......then again, I loved Medieval Times (though both the food and beer left something to be desired)....:lfao:


----------



## Transk53 (Sep 4, 2014)

Tames D said:


> My feeling is... if that is how youi feel, stay out of his threads and don't respond to his posts. Better yet, don't read his stuff. Problem solved.



Okay, I am not going to respond to you're anger, I just made a calm and collected observation, which of course PhotonGuy is yet to respond. Look, seen this before, but yeah, can't be bothered.


----------



## Tames D (Sep 4, 2014)

Transk53 said:


> Okay, I am not going to respond to you're anger, I just made a calm and collected observation, which of course PhotonGuy is yet to respond. Look, seen this before, but yeah, can't be bothered.



I'm not angry. I just stated my feelings.


----------



## Tames D (Sep 4, 2014)

Dirty Dog said:


> I really enjoy medieval history. I don't go to Medieval Times either.



Somehow I knew you would say that


----------



## Tames D (Sep 4, 2014)

elder999 said:


> Looks like fun......then again, I loved Medieval Times (though both the food and beer left something to be desired)....:lfao:



The trick is to drink ALOT of the beer. It grows on you. Unfortunately, I can't say the same for the food


----------



## Tames D (Sep 4, 2014)

transk53 said:


> hopefully one day i will get to see new york, but for the iconic foreigner type mind set. You know like nypd blue, the yankees for sure, etc. Tell you what, i will go there and graffiti the walls with "photonguy sent me here, he told me i would find the broadsword wielded by king arthur, because he was actually japanese. Yeah i am taking the piss, you do often enough :d



wtf?


----------



## PhotonGuy (Sep 4, 2014)

elder999 said:


> Looks like fun......then again, I loved Medieval Times (though both the food and beer left something to be desired)....:lfao:


It is fun. They do magic tricks there too and the food is good. Much better than Medieval Times and I've been there.


----------



## donald1 (Sep 4, 2014)

Magic...  And medieval times,  sounds like an interesting.  Get to watch people pull coins from behind people's ears,  eat sushi,  and see swords what else is needed


----------

